# Fencing??



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i would like to have an aluminum fence installed across my front yard.

165 ft and a gate.......ready to order!!! PM me if you can beat $3000 in labor.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We build and install commercial, powdercoated, 42 inch tall for 42. Per ft.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

breeze fabricators said:


> we build and install commercial, powdercoated, 42 inch tall for 42. Per ft.


165 l.f=$6930????


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats correct. It will take 500 lbs in any direction wothout a failure.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

You get what you pay for. 
Can't expect quality work for half the going rate.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd keep looking... See what other prices you get.. Dont jump to the first or 2nd person.. And get a TIME Limit on it,and if there not done in so many days make them take money off of it or something to that effect.


----------

